# Whats a good "entry level" vintage schwinn Ballooner to Start out with?



## dungo (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys,
I am just looking for information on a good entry level or "starter' vintage schwinn bike to look for... I am interested in Balloon tire bikes from pre-war to post-war, although i doubt i can find a pre-war for my price range.   My price range goes up to about $300 for now.  I do not need actual ads or bikes selling now... But just some models of bikes, and maybe some years.  So then i know to look out for those type of bikes on ebay, etc.
Thanks in advance


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2011)

Your best attribute of a bike is being complete and original, IMO. Parts get pricey! Buying a bike from Fleabay sucks because you usually have a 100 dollar shipping. CL is a great place to find local treasures. As far as price, it's relative. Older = more money, newer = less money (usually). A typical Schwinn from the 50s seems like a good starting point. Good luck!


----------



## dungo (Dec 6, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> Your best attribute of a bike is being complete and original, IMO. Parts get pricey! Buying a bike from Fleabay sucks because you usually have a 100 dollar shipping. CL is a great place to find local treasures. As far as price, it's relative. Older = more money, newer = less money (usually). A typical Schwinn from the 50s seems like a good starting point. Good luck!




Yeah, i found a 57 schwinn spitfire all original at a garage sale a while ago for $30.  Just gotta get some new tires for it.. But now i am looking to add another to the collection.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 6, 2011)

A Jaguar would be a great bike in that price range.


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2011)

I would look for a Schwinn Corvette with possibly a two or three speed.They are nice to ride and are priced in that price range but it is a middle weight.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 6, 2011)

So you're basically looking for an un-equipped (or de-equipped as if often the case) Heavyweight Schwinn.  For $300 you should be able to find a fairly decent Wasp or straightbar.  The Spitfire was also produced as a heavyweight for many years, but these are really stripped down and basic.  With luck you might be able to find something like a Panther or Hornet that's missing the tank and Rocket Ray (expensive items) or with the wrong wheels (also expensive).  If you're not too hung up on originality you can replace missing or damaged original S-2s with modern alloys (paint the cream and add pinstripes) for a faster and lighter ride.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## twjensen (Dec 6, 2011)

*A working link*



greenephantom said:


> So you're basically looking for an un-equipped (or de-equipped as if often the case) Heavyweight Schwinn.  For $300 you should be able to find a fairly decent Wasp or straightbar.  The Spitfire was also produced as a heavyweight for many years, but these are really stripped down and basic.  With luck you might be able to find something like a Panther or Hornet that's missing the tank and Rocket Ray (expensive items) or with the wrong wheels (also expensive).  If you're not too hung up on originality you can replace missing or damaged original S-2s with modern alloys (paint the cream and add pinstripes) for a faster and lighter ride.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff



Nice web page/site..Thanks for the info. There are a few links on pages here on the CABE that are dead links. Its nice to see one that really works. Thanks for your time.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not sure I get the push of your line of inquiry. 
as far as they go, all Schwinns are easy to collect, easy to restore, and therefore the decision in picking a Schwinn to start with is not one of entry level, but how much you want to spend.
another aspect of collecting is this, if you want an easy restore pick a bike that is all there and in good condition, if you want more of a challenge pick a bike in poor condition which is missing parts.
1950's Schwinns are about as hard to restore as making a decent stew. everything is available at the supermarket, it's simply go to the store and get it. everything for any Schwinn from 1950-2011 is easily available on ebay or here. money will dictate whether you get nice parts, repop parts, or decent used parts.
this is so true on all Schwinns that you will notice that the major collectors collect them by unusual color. there are so many nice original Schwinns out there because they made so many that now the people who favor Schwinn, but want something interesting and rare are left hunting for an unusual color, or unusual badge. a comon color Schwinn will bring a decent price, while an unusual color Schwinn will bring much more and have much more prestige.

here is an honest and true scale for collecting any bike, but it holds disproportionally true for Schwinn:
1 most desirable is an all original unusual color and unusual badge fully optioned bike. (Schwinn collectors allow the switching of badges and adding of options as not impacting the originality of a bike)
2 next is an all original, like new, common color or badged bike. (almost no one goes for this, the high option parts are fought over by the big guys for their unusual color bikes, and are very pricey)
3 next is a shabbier, common color bike. (these have decent respectability, and sometimes the shabbier the more respect they command)
4 any model any color which has been repainted. (these get almost no respect, and will only command respect when ridden to any store other than Wal-Mart, where they sell something that looks just like it for $125.00)
5 house paint (join the rat rod forum and customize it)

if you don't believe me look at any of the threads on Schwinns where the collectors are discussing just this without realizing others of us are browsing through and getting an immense laugh. the thread about which Phantom is most rare is a good place to start. as if there could be anything rare about a bike that was built, by some estimates, in numbers near or just over 800,000!

if you are looking for something easy, go to Wal-Mart and get a boxed Lego set, all the pieces will be there. my personal advice is, look around, the best bike to restore is the one you absolutely can't get over looking at. save up, buy one, and start gathering parts. excepting Schwinns, bicycle collecting is most enjoyable when you are researching what's correct for your bike, and hunting the parts down one by one. with Schwinns, as mentioned before, pick the one you can afford to restore, all the parts are available in all colors and conditions.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2011)

sorry, here are two threads for you to look at.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17733-What-is-the-Rarest-Phantom&highlight=phantom
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6568-Most-desirable-color-for-a-schwinn-b6


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 6, 2011)

As mentioned previously craiglist will be one of your best bets, just to avoid shipping fees from the bay.  You can find all sorts of interesting Schwinns on the ebay machine but you will most likely cut your overall effective budget by 1/3.  There are a lot of affordable Schwinn middleweights from the 1950's-1960s that do sell on the bay for your price range though.  You can also search "distance nearest first" all models of bicycles and maybe find something worth driving to pick up if you win the auction.  If you want a heavyweight you will have to buy a pretty ratty one or a stripped down basic model, nothing is wrong with that, but it will require some work in some cases to get them original/rideable.  Pick a bike that makes you smile, and make sure you can ride it, why collect a bike if you can't ride it


----------



## frankabr. (Dec 8, 2011)

*Schwinn Phantoms Are Fantastic*

I have a 53 Green Phantom, and a 58 Black Phantom.  I once had a 53 Red Phantom, but sold it many years ago.    I don't know why anyone would say anything negative about Phantoms.   They are to me and many others the finest postwar bikes every made.   

Phantoms compare well to 57 Chevys or early Ford Mustangs.  Not only are they vintage collectibles, they are neat and cool.   Many may have been made, but ones in good shape are hard to find.   There were three main different colors and the parts varied as well.   There were rear rack options, drum brake options, brake light reflector options, crank size and type options, etc., etc.

Why anyone would rank on collecting Phantoms is a mystery to me.   There may be some people who think that you have to have a pre-war Autocycle or an Elgin Bluebird to be a real bicycle collector.   Heck, I'd like to have one of those as well.   But don't be a "bike snob" and think that your bike or your collection is better just because you have one of those overpriced 30's ballooners.

I believe that a Phantom is undoubtedly the best bike to start a collection with.   Everytime I ride mine, people stop me, admire the bike, and want to start a conversation about "the good old days."

Hunt down a Phantom, and you will not be disappointed.

My take on things, 

F.A.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 8, 2011)

If you can save your money a little longer and get into the $4-500 range you should be able to pick up a nice Schwinn DX with complete with tank and all.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 8, 2011)

@ frankabr.:
HI, sorry if I touched a nerve. I'm not trying to Schwinn bash per-se, I am pointing out that there really isn't too much effort involved in getting one. any model, in almost any condition, can be had at almost any time in almost any color. they are perhaps the easiest thing to collect and restore to any level desired.

if you've read any of my threads, I'm not exactly a '30's ballooner snob, I'm more of a collector of stuff that you don't see every day, and stuff that is a bit more challenge to find the parts for. I have even appreciated and owned a few Schwinns in my day. I did however get bored with them and sold every last one. I was given your advice and thought they were a great starter bike, but in truth they are just another bike, and one that once you are done will be like so many other Schwinns out there. one of my newest projects is a 1950's Murray. not exactly something that many people are going to praise highly, but I like it. it's odd and you don't see them every day. another funny thing is, where I can appreciate any bike, it's you Schwinn guys that are the real snobs with the "Schwinn is the best bike ever built!" mantra. I was recently told that I was just jealous because I couldn't afford the brown and tan Autocycle that recently sold on ebay, who's the snob there? I do have some super rare '30's bikes, but I also have a middleweight or two as well. I could easily be in line for a '41 Autocycle if I wanted one, but I don't, they're all hype. Schwinn made great bikes, problem is I don't really care for the Schwinn collectors. they're simply too snobby for me. I'm into old cars as well. I went to one of the cruise-in's we have here in town with my nice original paint '64 Dart GT, and one of the '57 Chevy guys told me that if I was just there for a burger I would have to park next door and walk over. yes the comparison is accurate, the attitude is the same as well.

my point is that if you want a bike that's as easy as a color by number painting, buy a Schwinn and get started, they are ALL what I would call "starter" bikes, the parts are all available and easily tracked down with almost no previous experience needed. the only difference between models is the cost of the parts involved.
my advice, if the original poster is interested, would be to look through the forum, ignore those who would tell you this or that is the best, and pick a brand and model you like and jump in. the statement "I believe that a Phantom is undoubtedly the best bike to start a collection with." is not true, you will almost surely end up bored with it and have to sell it and get something more interesting. cut out the middleman! get something interesting to start with.
I will become a snob if you come back with a '60's girls Murray middleweight!

P.S. Dave K's advice isn't bad. the DX is possibly the one Schwinn I wouldn't mind having. they have a great look, and you don't see them every day. the prices are more reasonable than most Schwinns, and after you finish, you can likely sell it for a bit more than you have in it and get something more advanced.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 9, 2011)

All bike makers had a fair shot at the  market,especially post WW-II. Schwinns were made better and anybody that wants to be honest can compare quality of construction,components,even fasteners of  pre and post WW-II bikes from anybody and Schwinn to see the difference.Quality is the main reason that more Schwinn Built bikes are still out there.Remember, Schwinns were generally more expensive so they had to give customers a good reason to buy them.Their  frame styles are common and maybe even dated looking,but when I ride any of mine and one of my other brands or one of my friends, I can tell the difference in the ride position.The geometry is better.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2011)

PCHiggin said:


> All bike makers had a fair shot at the  market,especially post WW-II. Schwinns were made better and anybody that wants to be honest can compare quality of construction,components,even fasteners of  pre and post WW-II bikes from anybody and Schwinn to see the difference.Quality is the main reason that more Schwinn Built bikes are still out there.Remember, Schwinns were generally more expensive so they had to give customers a good reason to buy them.Their  frame styles are common and maybe even dated looking,but when I ride any of mine and one of my other brands or one of my friends, I can tell the difference in the ride position.The geometry is better.



Thank you Pat for making my point. your bikes are the best, my bikes are crap and everyone else... if you don't buy a Schwinn, it's because you're stupid.


----------



## Xcelsior (Dec 9, 2011)

*Big shovel little bucket*

I find it amusing that nearly all of your posts somehow turn into a Schwinn bashing.  And then when the crap starts to fly you point out the defenders as the accused.  O.k.  We get it, you don't like Schwinn collectors and maybe there is a deeper reason your putting off in your rants, but who cares?  Seems like we "Schwinn collectors" are always touching a nerve.  Let's try sticking to the post and tell the newbie what he wants to hear.  Not all this opinionated crap.  This hobby was and can be fun without all the bickering and negative "explaining" going on.  Do you want a $300.00 ballooner?  Get a hawthorne, Monark, Columbia, or basically any thing Cleveland welding made.  Do this and you'll find out why your spending 300.00!


----------



## Xcelsior (Dec 9, 2011)

*I would agree*

Schwinn dx are fairly inexpensive, easily obtainable and easy to repair or even upgrade( deluxe out ) .  Let's face it, that is how they were originally marketed.  This would be a great starting block.  Prewar or post.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 9, 2011)

With a budget of $300, I would continue to save, buy a nice original paint incomplete bicycle (to add parts later, i.e. a tank), or purchase a rough original parts "project"  in that order.
Of course, if you focus intensely locally, you may what you are looking for at $300 from grandpa or other non collectors.
Ask yourself if you like the straightbar frame hornet/panther or cantilever frame b6/phantom, or perhaps a basic dx is a good entry point.
It's not balloon tire, but you could buy this one for $325 plus shipping...




Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2011)

Xcelsior said:


> Do you want a $300.00 ballooner?  Get a hawthorne, Monark, Columbia, or basically any thing Cleveland welding made.  Do this and you'll find out why your spending 300.00!




I have discovered recently that there is nothing wrong with Schwinn bikes, they're fine. I still hold that the original poster will be safe buying any Schwinn, they are readily available and easy to restore or maintain.
I do however have to ask if this is the crowd you want to throw in with. look at the quote above, Xcelsior, like PCHiggin, really believes anyone who collects anything but Schwinn is foolish. this is patently false.
the implication in the quote above is that "basically any thing Cleveland welding made" isn't worth $300.00. if that isn't snobbery and bashing I don't know what is!


*Every manufacturer of bicycles, that are in the classic to antique category, have, at one time or another, made at least one bicycle worth collecting, most have made many.*


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 9, 2011)

I guess it's pretty obvious where my bicycle sympathies lie, but I'm not going to get into it here.  Live and let live, eh?

I will take a moment to take exception to the statement that "all Schwinns are starter bikes".  Yeah, Schwinn kept the same frame style for decades, their tank styles didn't change, they are absolutely the GM of bicycles: lots made, lots still around.  For me (and likely many other folks who like the Schwinn line) these things are positives, not negatives.  Schwinns are easy to work on, the mechanical parts interchange well over the decades, and they are easy to find.  So for folks who want to have a classic bike or two and treat it like a *hobby*, Schwinns are great, and yeah, most of these bikes are "starter bikes".  And that's great!  People gotta start somewhere.  It's a neat hobby, and there's always room for more folks.  (Might as well get your feet wet with the GM of bikes before taking on more difficult stuff like the Studebaker or Kaiser or Terraplanes of bikes.)

For other folks who get really serious about finding super clean originals of desirable model Schwinns, the *collector* types who are consumed by vintage bikes, then that's a whole 'nother level of Schwinn.  Original paint B-6s in condition 9?  I don't think bikes like that qualify as "starter bikes".

I get that even super clean B-6s are relatively common when compared with other makes.  I have nothing against folks who collect the other makes of old bikes, but I've found I really dig on the Schwinns, it makes me happy, end of story.

Though as a side note, I should say that I'm relatively new to this particular forum, and I really do get a kick out of all the different non-Schwinn stuff that people post.  The pics of the dis-assembled Evinrude?  Epic!

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## snickle (Dec 9, 2011)

Like a wise cabe member once said

"If you found a barn full of old bikes of different brands that had been sitting for 50 years, which one would you trust to get you to the other side of town?"

The Schwinn


That being said, I see many beautiful bikes here from many different brands, some are even more stylish than the Schwinns of their era and I hope to one day accuire such a coveted prize. But being a rookie and on a budget, Schwinn is the way to go. The parts are everywhere, the years interchange, you can put a 1940 sprocket on a 1980 crank and no one would know, and Schwinn is the most recognized brand of all time. To answer your question, i would start out with a Hornet, due to the fact that Schwinn made many different variations of that bike, so if you are having trouble finding that certain part for a particular model, the bike is still complete as another model.


----------



## Xcelsior (Dec 9, 2011)

*No arguments here*

I guess all
I'm saying in that quote is you should never trust a bald barber!  Especially when he's having a sale on haircuts!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 9, 2011)

snickle said:


> Like a wise cabe member once said
> 
> "If you found a barn full of old bikes of different brands that had been sitting for 50 years, which one would you trust to get you to the other side of town?"
> 
> The Schwinn




I would trust all of the 50 year old bicycles to get me across town actually except maybe a donald duck bike whereas someone might beat me up in the wrong neighborhood.
The materials and methods used at this time by all manufacturers are head and shoulders above what it is today for mainsream bicycles and breakage is not a concern of mine anyway.
There may be some truth to Schwinn being built better, although there is no evidence in the form of a stress test to proclaim that.
Saying Schwinn is better in this criteria is splitting hairs and is greatly overstated considering the degree.
Buy whatever vintage bicycle you find appealing and it will hold up just fine.
Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 9, 2011)

dungo said:


> Hi guys,
> I am just looking for information on a good entry level or "starter' vintage schwinn bike to look for... I am interested in Balloon tire bikes from pre-war to post-war, although i doubt i can find a pre-war for my price range.   My price range goes up to about $300 for now.  I do not need actual ads or bikes selling now... But just some models of bikes, and maybe some years.  So then i know to look out for those type of bikes on ebay, etc.
> Thanks in advance




I think late 40's through early 50's will give you the most bang for your buck.  Look for the ones with the deep fenders and ducktail front fender.  Schwinn's tend to cost more, so in your price range you are probably looking for an "unequipped" model.  Many years the unequipped models did not have model names.  But when they did they were "Wasp", or "Meteor".  You should be able to find a pretty nice complete original "unequipped" one at your price point.  Try to avoid the temptation to buy a project or piece one together as it usually costs more by the time you are finished.  Original paint is much preferable.  

If you want an "equipped" model, meaning tank, rack, truss rods and light, then you must sacrifice something to get in at $300.  Maybe you find a Hawthorn, or Huffman  for example. 

Me? I like them all


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2011)

greenephantom said:


> I guess it's pretty obvious where my bicycle sympathies lie, but I'm not going to get into it here.  Live and let live, eh?
> 
> I will take a moment to take exception to the statement that "all Schwinns are starter bikes".  Yeah, Schwinn kept the same frame style for decades, their tank styles didn't change, they are absolutely the GM of bicycles: lots made, lots still around.  For me (and likely many other folks who like the Schwinn line) these things are positives, not negatives.  Schwinns are easy to work on, the mechanical parts interchange well over the decades, and they are easy to find.  So for folks who want to have a classic bike or two and treat it like a *hobby*, Schwinns are great, and yeah, most of these bikes are "starter bikes".  And that's great!  People gotta start somewhere.  It's a neat hobby, and there's always room for more folks.  (Might as well get your feet wet with the GM of bikes before taking on more difficult stuff like the Studebaker or Kaiser or Terraplanes of bikes.)
> 
> ...



Now you, Sir, have the right attitude!
maybe it was an over simplification to say all Schwinns are starter bikes, but as you have stated, they are plentiful and easy fo find parts for. information is nearly complete, and there are many knowledgeable people around. there really is very little challenge to getting and either restoring or collecting just about any model of Schwinn. I am like you when it comes to the Huffman bikes, I think they are my all time favourite bikes. it still surprises me after working with the other brands just how much there is out there for the Schwinns. I suppose I have let my personal opinion get in the way, but I am passionate about bicycles and feel that a new person to the hobby should look around and find whatever he likes without some of these guys brand of peer pressure. I'm way too old and stubborn to give into it! get what you like, ignore all the guys saying this is the only brand.
what I'm having a problem with lately is that, while I can say I like Huffman best, but your Hawthorne is really cool, there are too many here that scoff at anyone stupid enough to have anything except a Schwinn.
just after your post snickle posted "Like a wise cabe member once said
"If you found a barn full of old bikes of different brands that had been  sitting for 50 years, which one would you trust to get you to the other  side of town?"
The Schwinn"
which I find very disrespectful and ignorant of the facts. I prefer scrubbinrims answer to that particular question.


----------



## dungo (Dec 9, 2011)

*Thanks for all the input!*

Thanks guys, for all the good info... I understand that everyone has different opinions and thats what makes this site so good... Its great to see all the different point of views of bicycle collectors... and the question i asked has no "real" answer.  Its all a matter of opinion, and i got the all the info i hoped for.
Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 10, 2011)

*Lol!!*



37fleetwood said:


> Thank you Pat for making my point. your bikes are the best, my bikes are crap and everyone else... if you don't buy a Schwinn, it's because you're stupid.




Oh C'mon,The thread starter was about Schwinn,right? Why not just support this guy.If he wanted an entry level Huffman I'm sure most of us would be interested in reading your thoughts about them.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 10, 2011)

I said it before, but to get back to your question, a Schwinn Corvette or Jaguar would be lots of bang for the buck. These bikes ride great and are relatively easy/inexpensive to find parts for. They are middleweights, only the earliest ones had balloon tires.


----------



## dungo (Dec 18, 2011)

Nothing like a little contreversy!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Dec 18, 2011)

If schwinns are compared to 57 chevys and 64 mustangs, then i guess I drive a 58 cadillac (wait, i do). 


Ive been in to classic bicycles for about 7 or 8 years now. I also collected cars a bit before that. as cars are too big, i turned to bicycles. 

I can say that ive only owned one schwinn, a typhoon that came off of edwards airforce base. i had it for about 2 months and sold it to a friend who is in to military stuff. he loves it and covets it. Im sure glad that i could give it to someone who loves it. personally, schwinns to me are pretty plain. I get excited by the crazy super deluxe stuff, chrome vents, lights, horns, crazy springs,  dont get me wrong, after riding an autocycle, i thought it was a pretty cool bike, but just could not justify spending big bucks on one that looked extremely similar to another one that was 500....If its about quality, to me, all of my "oddballs" ride great, "across town" great. I also have a number CWC bikes, and never for one second have i felt that they are an inferior or unsafe product, in fact, i feel they are quite the opposite. 

my first classic was a jc higgins flightliner. I didnt know the difference between a midweight and a full balloon tire bike. my flightliner had everything, i painted it, restored the seat, got new chrome parts, ect. I thought it was a cool fun bike to start with, no matter where i went people would talk about how cool it was. it had a springer too so people would always ask how it worked ect ect. the best part about the deal was that it only cost me 100 bucks to get a tank bike. I loved it, i had fun, i sold it, i moved on. 

*with that being said, i think you should collect what you really want, do research, look at the elgins, hawthornes, higgins, western flyers, bowdens, early wood wheel bikes, schwinns, shelbys, colsons, huffmans, iver johnsons, racycles, rollfast the list goes on and on and on and on. Get as much information as you can and choose the one that YOU think is the coolest and not what everyone SAYS is the coolest/best*


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Improvement.......*

You could get a Huffman and make it ride correctly with some Schwinn parts on it. (crank, sprocket, wheels, seat, frame, fork, bars, stem, bearings, and chain)


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Get yer Goat??*

Just kidding Scott, Merry Christmas Bro!!

I like all brands of bikes, as long as they are unusual, quality made, and have some sort of unique or rare style.

Before 1955, they were all made with pride in America. 

To me, the sixties were the downfall of quality here in the states.

Even Schwinns ended up being made in Asia. 

How sad.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 19, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> You could get a Huffman and make it ride correctly with some Schwinn parts on it. (crank, sprocket, wheels, seat, frame, fork, bars, stem, bearings, and chain)



well, you have it partly right. I think it could better be put that you could get an '80's Huffy and build a prewar Schwinn for much less money. in fact i think theres a CABE member who's doing just that!
check it out here:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20212-1941-Schwinn-Deluxe-Autocycle-project


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure why the Schwinn bashing continues...the original poster asked about a Schwinn entry level project bike to pursue, probably because he/she and others equate a Schwinn with decent quality for the cost, fairly universal acceptance and recognition, continually popular among the general public, and ease to work on because parts are readily available and still in restorable or usable condition, plus the volume of Schwinn bike models and parts out there.  Sorry, there is also a certain mystique and brand recognition about a Schwinn.  Wouldn't you want a true Frisbee rather than a JCPenney flying disc?  Both are OK and probably perform the same, and maybe the JCP item is more rare and is a cool color, but there is just something about a Frisbee....And if they get bored or over their head in the process, the Schwinn can be moved down the road easily too.

Not sure where the Schwinn snob assumption comes from or why some would feel this group is not "the one" you'd want to be associated with either?  I guess you can call me a Schwinn guy, but you don't really know me, have never met me, or probably even saw me face to face, and I don't try to hide behind a keyboard.  Why then the intolerant sterotype?  I'll gladly send my name, address, GPS coordinates, phone number, even cell phone # to those who wish to get to know me.  Soon I will be adding a link to my unsponsored website which highlights the passion we all pursue, to help others trying to get into the hobby or looking for accurate reference material like product information, pictures, etc.  

We'd be better off promoting our passion together, universally, to preserve the lost heritage of these iconic Amercian made bicycles.

GenuineRides

Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2011)

I think you're taking this way too seriously. long ago I sent a pm to the op who said he was fine with the discussion going on here. he got the answer he was looking for, and I've personally hooked him up, as best I could, with one of the most knowledgeable Schwinn guys I know.
also my latest post is only in answer to the joking jab at me by one of the Southern Cal guys I ride with all the time and call a friend.
I would also like to say the same thing you have already said, you don't even know me, and you're not getting a good read on my sense of humour and temperament by only reading my words. if ever you come out to California, you have to come out to a ride with us. I ride with and hang out with some of the most serious Schwinn collectors, with whom I am very good friends.
I do get a bit... I don't know... upset gives the wrong impression...let's say flustered by those who come on the site and try to imply that Schwinns are the only bikes worth having. it's said in many different ways. there is a Schwinn only forum yet the Schwinn posts keep coming out here in the general forums. out here it's all about all bikes, if you want to have a meeting of the "Schwinn Only Collectors Society" do it in the Schwinn only forum. otherwise the rest of us are simply free to add our two cents worth.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 20, 2011)

Often times in the Higher elevation desert (Hi-desert - Scotts home) the temperature is soo extreme you can actually fry an egg on the sidewalk and likewise freeze one too! Imagine living there being subject to this sort of environmental rollercoaster all of your life. Throw in the simple fact Scott was alive in the 60s and probably did quite well! Now and only now, you might be able to comprehend Scotts outlandish sense of humor and love of a bike called a Huffy.


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 20, 2011)

*just joking?*

Words are words, and many times just that, which don't elicit the correct emotion while commenting.  We all need to remember that when we post, the whole world can possibly read this.  To continue the banter and invest the effort gives the impression what some might consider a legitimate beef with others.  Defending your preferred brand is great, by listing it's attributes, but to downgrade or attack other brands because you "feel" yours is better is fairly non-productive.

Do we need to add a new section titled "Just Joking or Ribbing"?

...just joking

GenuineRides


----------



## dungo (Dec 20, 2011)

*Hmmm*

I think its fine to joke around on here.. Its everyone elses job to either detect it, or just not take everything somebody says so personally.  Even if one person is bashing another bike at some point... Thats their opinion.. And no one should take that personally.  Its just like when someone bashes a sports team.... a rational fan of that sports team is not gonna take that personally.
Thats just my opinion though


----------

